# Does domperidone lead to weight loss?



## gurumama

Not sure where to post this, but here goes:

I bought a bunch of Domperidone from New Zealand, to increase my supply. I took it for a week or so about 3 months ago, then completely dropped it. I found it again and decided to take it, because I don't want ds (17 months) having too much soy, and he's dairy-intolerant, so I am now taking the domperidone. 2 pills 3x a day (standard dosage, a little on the low side, even).

I've been on the Domperidone for a week. Well, I have been dropping weight over the past week. 2 lbs. I've been steadily dropping weight since May, intentionally (see sig line). But this week I feel very "together" and calm most of the time (I'm also working on eating properly, sleeping enough, and taking a full range of vitamins/minerals--been doing that for the past 6 weeks or so). I also feel slightly spacey sometimes--in a little fog. Not a bad feeling, but a slight high. I felt it the last time I dropped a bunch of weight (again, intentionally) between having ds1 and ds2.

If Domperidone increases supply, then wouldn't it make sense that it's increasing my metabolism indirectly? If you're producing more breastmilk, then your body is working harder, and therefore metabolism would increase.

Any thoughts? I'm not complaining about the weight loss, but I do need to be careful--2 lbs is a lot in a week, and I don't want ketones from dramatic fat burning getting into my milk (is this an appropriate concern?).

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## bananasmom

I don't think so. It works by increasing prolactin levels, and weight loss isn't listed as a side effect (that I can find). Check this out:

http://www.breastfeedingonline.com/domperidone.shtml

Your point about metabolism, however, isn't addressed.


----------



## Quirky

I was on domperidone for a couple of months when ds was first born and didn't notice any significant weight loss. I did notice the head rush thing though.

As far as ketones, I think that only happens when your body goes into a state of ketosis and is burning muscle for fuel because you're not eating enough carbs. So if you're eating a healthy (non-Atkins) diet and eating enough, I don't think that you're in ketosis. Weight loss does mobilize environmental contaminants stored in bodyfat to be released, and they do go into breastmilk, so I would be worried about rapid weightloss while breastfeeding.

HTH!


----------



## gurumama

Thanks guys! Jane, the head rush thing is pretty interesting. I don't feel high, just a little muted. And thirsty all the time, which makes sense.


----------



## RileysMom

I took it with my first and know alot of women that have taken it. (I've had a reduction surgery) In *every* case I know of, including myself, dpd makes it *really really* hard to lose weight. So, just the opposite.

You might want to get yourself checked and make sure your blood sugar and thyroid and everything look ok....


----------



## gurumama

Yeah, I had reduction surgery too. And I'm hypothyroid. I wonder if it's messing with my thyroid? I do feel super ramped up once a day--as if I've had a pot of coffee. It last an hour or two, then fades for an hour or two. I'm sleeping way better too-genuinely tired at the end of the day, rather than feeling super stressed but exhausted.

Hmmmm...lots going on.

Thanks for the info, folks!


----------

